# Starting Adoption in N.Ireland



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

HI Girls,

I had had 5 ICSI attempts. After a M/C & an ectopic we have decided to go down the adoption route.  I was wondering if there is anyone adopting in N.I or had adopted? 

I didn't know where else to post this message.

We have completed our adoption course in May 08, so i was wondering if anyone who had adopted knows how long it will take before we are placed with a child.

Your help would be apprecited.

XX


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry I have no information that can help but we are also considering adoption so will be interested in following this process and reading about others who have embarked on this journey.  Hope it all works out for yous. Bron


----------



## puddles (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi wannabeamummy

Can't help as while on waiting list for IVF not allowed to start adoption process.  Its not fair really as I would like to adopt even if IVF successful, but will have to wait.  

The craigavon support group leader, Fiona, said she would get someone to talk to the group.  Come along to our next meeting on 10th Sep in CAH.

Good luck 

Puddles


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hiya

I have popped the link below for the adoption board 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=19.0

xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for the info    There is so much to take in & i know with IVF you can plan around it , but with adoption, it is so hard to know how long it will take. 

Thanks again & lots of luck to everyone.

XX


----------



## sara1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi, am new to this site and considering international adoption.  Where did u attend your pre adoption course in northern ireland?


----------



## Sindybelle (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi there,

I used to be a regular on FF but have now gone down the adoption route. We were approved to adopt a child from Thailand in March and are now waiting (rather impatiently) for our papers to be processed and sent out for matching.

Adoption is a very different journey from treatment and so the social workers recommend that you wait a year between finishing treatments and starting out. The first stage for both domestic and intercountry adoption is training and then you would do the home study before you can be approved and matched with a child. 

Intercountry is very complex as you need to specify a country at the outset and you need to know quite a bit about the rules, processes and legal issues (in addition to the health and attachment problems and racial issues). The paperwork is also complex so it is not for the faint hearted and is certainly not quick. Ours will probably take 3 and a half years in total and this is not unusual. Some Trusts also have a long waiting time (up to 2 years) for an intercountry adoption home study. You would also have to pay for the home study and all other aspects of the adoption, this can cost over £10,000 depending on the country chosen.

Local adoptions are less costly but many of the children available have complex needs, but then at least you will have info about the child too. The first step is to approach the local Trust and ask for a meeting with a social worker to go through the options with you.

I am happy to PM you if i can be of any more help. I know I needed so much info and there is so much that I wish I had known too. It is brilliant but draining too...

good luck
S


----------

